# cast/blast 13' gheenoe



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks killer. What color and brand of paint is that?


----------



## Valeflyfisherman (Jul 2, 2019)

I know this is a really old post, however looks good, 
what size mud motor did you use?
Short or long tail?
Kit?
I have a 15'4 I refreshed with pics on here. Check it out Doing the Blast and Cast also.


----------

